# New



## touchthesky (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm victoria.
I have 2 cats, 2 dogs and a chilean rose.

My cats are my babies, I love them to peices!

Anyway, just thought I'd say hey.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Victoria. Welcome to you and your babies. My cats are my babies too!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! :blackcat


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. 

Can I ask a silly question- what is a chilean rose?


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## touchthesky (Jan 2, 2008)

Leazie said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Can I ask a silly question- what is a chilean rose?


A chilean rose is a type of tarantula. Mine is 8 years old this year and called Brody (female).
I love her quite a bit, for the little wee thing she is, lol.

I've had her for five years of her eight.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

ah! a trantula!! that's quite exotic.. probably makes your kitty go nuts to pounce on your trantula.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Victoria! I thought you were talking about a plant before I read that it was a tarantula 8O


----------

